# BGE Nicoise



## SpikeC (Apr 10, 2012)

A chunk of albacore loin on the BGE, then fingerling potatoes on the grill. The standard Nicoise salad stuff, beans, olives, some yellow tomato, etc.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks great! Just bought a BGE, if nothing else because my wife thinks I have too many forms of fire as it is ....

Ever try oil poaching tuna? I did that the last time my family wanted nicoise....I thought the results were OK but not great. Fattier fish seem to be better suited to that method.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 10, 2012)

I poured some EVOO onto a plate with some chopped garlic and black pepper and rolled the tuna loin in it for 20 or so minutes, then put it on the grill, just before the first roll over I poured the oil and garlic left on the plate onto the tuna. The results leave little room for improvement!


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 10, 2012)

that looks damn tasty! i wish the BGEs weren't so damn expensive.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks great spike! I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 17, 2012)

Why is the inside of that tuna loin so white?! Is it sickly?! 

:justkidding:


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 17, 2012)

It's the light and the cell phone- there is actually pink in the middle! Look at the chunk in the upper left of the pic!


----------



## add (Apr 17, 2012)

Spike did you purchase that or catch it?

The Albacore have quite the run off the Pacific.

Short season I believe and no limit?


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm geting it at my local grocery. 
More tonight!


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks great! My BGE has been getting a work out this week.

Dave


----------

